# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Tavi Castro

## T3ckton1k

In one of his youtube videos he says that he was a poor kid who left home at 14 and started working to earn a living and he managed to win 3 contests after just 2 years while being POOR. He said he barely afford the cheapest whey and surely no roids. Now tell me how on earth can you get that body in 2 years without roids or extreme supplementation + perf nutrition and training

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Genetics...i trained one person who after 2 years of training placed 9th out of 19 super-heavies at the Nationals. after less then 3 years placed 7th and not top 3 after less then 4 years of training, we talking stage weight of 255 to 265lbs in this kind of time frame and he is in mid 30s...some guys have these BS genetics that we would all kill for...

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> In one of his youtube videos he says that he was a poor kid who left home at 14 and started working to earn a living and he managed to win 3 contests after just 2 years while being POOR. He said he barely afford the cheapest whey and surely no roids. Now tell me how on earth can you get that body in 2 years without roids or extreme supplementation + perf nutrition and training


you can't. 

all these lying bs to get more online clients and sponsorship or selling some tavi castro shirts-tops-shorts or whatever. don't believe everything you read or hear or see. they simply just lie.

----------

